# Therapy Dog training Jacksonville, FL



## Davika (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the group and will be getting my little bundle of joy "Boomer" on Jan 30th. I am a nurse here in Jacksonville and would love to train Boomer to be a therapy dog. I was wondering if anyone knows or has ideas on where I should take him to start his training? Also at what age should I start his training? What is the best way to train him? I would love to hear any input that anyone has! THANKS!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. I have two Therapy Dogs.
I suggest you begin with a "Puppy Kindergarten" if one is available in your area.
Enjoy!


----------

